# Intensiv Training mit Marco Hösel



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (12. Februar 2007)

Am 14. und 15 April besteht die MÃ¶glichkeit mit dem amtierenden und mehrfachen Weltmeister Marco HÃ¶sel in Rauenberg zu trainieren.

Trainiert wird in kleinen Gruppen mit maximal 5 Fahrern. Eine Trainingseinheit dauert 1,5 â 2 Stunden, so dass Marco HÃ¶sel individuell auf jeden einzelnen eingehen kann. 

Desweiteren sind Workshops geplant mit den Themen 

Trial Stretching
Trail Ausdauer
Trial Kraft
Trial MuskulÃ¤re Balance
Trial Trainingsaufbau 
(Die Teilnahme an den Workshops ist kostenlos)

Die Teilnahme am Intensiv Training kostet EUR 20,--. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt und es liegen schon einige Anmeldungen vor. MÃ¶glicherweise kÃ¶nnen wir nicht alle Anmeldungen berÃ¼cksichtigen, was wir dann frÃ¼hzeitig mitteilen.

Die Fahrer werden in (5er) Gruppen entsprechend Ihrem KÃ¶nnen eingeteilt, so dass alle Teilnehmer einer Gruppe mÃ¶glichst auf dem gleichen Level sind.

Die Gruppen werden nach Wettkampfklassen Elite, Junioren usw. gebildet. Nicht Wettkampffahrer bitte eine dementsprechende EinschÃ¤tzung Eures KÃ¶nnens mitteilen. Anmelden kann sich jeder der ein Trialfahrrad besitzt und vom Schwierigkeitsgrad mindestens die schwarze Spur beherrscht oder das schwarze Trial-Abzeichen hat. .

Anmeldung Ã¼ber www.bike-action-team.de

*Jan GÃ¶hrig Trialmarkt-Event*

An den beiden Tagen (14. und 15.04) findet zudem ein Trial Event in Rauenberg statt, das von Jan GÃ¶hrig (www.trialmarkt.de) anlÃ¤sslich seines 10 JÃ¤hrigen FirmenjubilÃ¤ums gesponsort wird.

Es werden Teilnehmer aus ganz Deutschland, der Schweiz und dem Elsas erwartet. 
Jan GÃ¶hrig wird mit seinem Trialmarkt prÃ¤sent sein (also FahrrÃ¤der, Teile etc.). Es gibt einige SchnÃ¤ppchen und die MÃ¶glichkeit FahrrÃ¤der ausgibig Probe zu fahren.
Es gibt Musik, Bewirtung und alles was zu so einer Veranstaltung dazugehÃ¶rt.

Es sind ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten von Schlafsack bis Wohnmobil geplant, natÃ¼rlich gibt es auch ausgezeichnete Hotels und Pensionen die nur wenige Minuten zu FuÃ vom TrainingsgelÃ¤nde entfernt sind.

FÃ¼r alle die es noch nicht wissen, das komplette TrainingsgelÃ¤nde in Rauenberg ist Ã¼berdacht, so dass die Veranstaltung WetterunabhÃ¤ngig ist.

Wer bis in die Puppen mit dem Bike rocken will, der kann das bei Flutlicht machen (und natÃ¼rlich bei trialgemÃ¤Ãer Musik ;-). Die Kreismeisterschaft lÃ¤sst grÃ¼ssen.

Weitere VorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die Veranstaltung sind erwÃ¼nscht
- Dual Trial?
- ...

PS. Vielleicht kann man das ja wieder in den Veranstaltungs- Terminebereich aufnehmen.


----------



## tony m (13. Februar 2007)

Noch weitere vorschläge für das Wochenende??
Das geplante klingt doch schon sehr gut, und so ein Workshop ist jedem ambitionierten Fahrer wärmstens zu empfehlen. Das gibt bestimmt ne Menge Motivationsschub. Aber sind nicht gerade die Workshopteilnehmer auch die potentiellen Wettkampffahrer, die sich dann für ein Event entscheiden müssen? Workshop und Wettkampf am selben Termin beißt sich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

das Ganze ist ein Trainingswochende, kein Wettkampf.

So ein relativ kleines Dual-Trial am Rande war so eine Idee, die im Raum steht. Vielleicht am Samstagabend 1-2 Stunden. Abhängig von Interesse und Teilnehmerzahl.

Wir haben uns auch überlegt, dass es nicht zwangsläufig sinnvoll ist zweimal 8 Stunden "nur" zu trainieren. Physiologisch ist es eher nicht sinnvoll. Da wären die Workshops zwischendurch nutzbringender. Wobei die auch nochmals sport beinhalten. Es wird ausreichend praktische Anwendung geben.

Wer will soll ein persönliches Trainingsprogramm für die Muskuläre Balance erhalten. Dazu ist die Teilnahme an "Trial Stretching" und "Trial Kraft" erforderlich. Wobei "Trial-Kraft" vorausetzt, dass jemand die Wachstumsphase abgeschlossen hat, also mindestens 16-17 Jahre alt ist. Ist das nicht der Fall ist das Ganze fast noch wichtiger, weil man dann mit "Trial Stretching" sicherstellt, dass es keine Fehlentwicklungen gibt.

Also kein Wettkampf sondern Training. Wobei der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommen soll. Wem der Programmteil nicht gefällt, trainiert frei, trifft sich mit anderen und genießt die  einzigaritge Atmosphäre  .


----------



## insane (13. Februar 2007)

bin mir natürlich nicht sicher, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass tony m darauf hinaus wollte, das an diesem Wochenende auch Worldcup in Spanien ist...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Februar 2007)

Da könntest Du allerdings recht haben.

Das war uns bewusst. Es war aber nicht ganz einfach einen einigermaßen freien Termin zu finden und so ist es leider auf diesen Worldcup Termin gefallen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Februar 2007)

Ein Dual Trial wäre doch mal eine geile Sache. Der Jan könnte ja kleine Preise stellen oder man macht es mit Startgeld und verteilt dann das Geld wieder an die ersten 3...


----------



## KermitB4 (13. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe vom Hösel eine Mail erhalten und da steht drin, dass die Teilnahme 179 Euronen kosten soll!!!!

MFG

Habe eben erst erkannt, dass es sich hier nicht um das Trial-Camp in Thalheim handelt. Sorry


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. Februar 2007)

jo

finds schad das der termin so fällt

naja worldcup is sowiso was ganz anderes

aber trotzdem jetzt findet mal sowas bei uns statt un ma is weg.....


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Februar 2007)

(Off Topic)

@Max... Pass...
Ich habe Euere Anmeldung erhalten und auch verbindlich bestätigt. Offenbar erreichen Dich meine Mails nicht und Deinen Forumsnamen kenne ich nicht.

Check mal Deinen Spamfilter, oder Teil mir mit wie ich Dich sonst erreichen kann.

@All: Sorry für diesen teilweise Off Topic Beitrag, aber mir ist keine andere Lösung eingefallen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. Februar 2007)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit:

Bitte schreibt etwas in den Betreff Euere Mail und am Besten "Intensivtraining", oder etwas "sprechendes".

Natürlich könnt Ihr auch eine PN übers Forum hier senden.

Viele Grüße und schönes WE


Ralf


----------



## atom-dragon (16. Februar 2007)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> (Off Topic)
> 
> @Max... Pass...
> Ich habe Euere Anmeldung erhalten und auch verbindlich bestätigt. Offenbar erreichen Dich meine Mails nicht und Deinen Forumsnamen kenne ich nicht.
> ...



Ich bin, das hab auch keine mails im Spam Filter usw.!
Schreib wen hier ne PM fals es noch was gibt!

mfg-AD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Februar 2007)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Weitere Vorschläge für die Veranstaltung sind erwünscht
> - Dual Trial?
> - ...



Wie sieht es den mit einem Dual Trial aus? Ralf du kannst ja mal den Jan fragen was Sache ist. Wäre bestimmt lustig und bringt eine tolle Stimmung in das Event. Spannung pur sage ich nur!!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Sebi,

das mit dem Dual Trial finde ich auch eine super Idee. Ich habe den Jan schon "in Bearbeitung"  

Vielleicht könnt Ihr hier mal posten wer alles Interesse hätte, sowohl Teilnehmer als auch Zuschauer.

Wäre vielleicht sowieso eine gute Idee, kurz reinzuschreiben wer höchstwahrscheinlich kommt, welche Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ihr braucht etc. Natürlich total unverbindlich. Es geht nur darum einen Anhaltspunkt für die Vorbereitungen zu haben.

Wenn für ein Dual Trial genügend Interesse besteht, dann lassen wir es beim Sektionsbau dafür richtig Krachen.

Für günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten denken wir an ein Fahrerlager in ca. 5 Minuten Entfernung vom Gelände (weil dort wunderschön und ruhig). Zudem versuchen wir eine Turnhalle für Schlafsackgelegenheit zu bekommen, wenn das gewünscht wird.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (26. Februar 2007)

So wie es aussieht, bekommen wir das mit dem Dual Trial hin.

Über den ausgelobten Preis berichte ich noch.

Gruß und gute Woche


Ralf


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (10. März 2007)

Hier ein kurze Info aufgrund von mehreren Anfragen.

Der Hauptprogrammpunkt der Veranstaltung ist freies Training, sich treffen, Spaß haben, interessante Atmosphäre genießen ...
(Unter der Brücke mit Musik und so, das hat schon irgendwie was, laut denen die bis jetzt da waren)

Man kann natürlich nicht nur vom Marco Hösel lernen, sondern auch von vielen anderen. Sicher wird der Marco auch so ansprechbar sein und gerne Tips geben.

Wer also keinen Platz mehr beim Marco Hösel Training ergattern konnte, kann (darf, soll) natürlich trotzdem kommen.


Bei mir haben sich inzwischen über 50 Leute angemeldet. Beim Jan Göhrig einige weitere.

Gut wäre jetzt wenn die Einzelnen hier kurz posten wer kommt. Da inzwischen ein reger Mail Trafic bei mir entsteht, nach dem Motto 
"Kommt der ... auch?", "Hast sicher der ... schon angemeldet". Das kann ich jetzt leider nicht mehr beantworten (wird zuviel), ich bitte hierfür um Verständnis.

Infos zum geplanten Dual Trial kommen bald (hoffentlich ;-).


----------



## tony m (11. März 2007)

tonym kommt mit forester und cam. 

(macht doch einfach ne namensliste und postet die hier rein)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. März 2007)

bin auch am start, das mit der turnhalle wäre erste sahne. gruß und prost max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (11. März 2007)

Ich komme auch, zusammen mit dem 7-Trial Team.


----------



## KermitB4 (11. März 2007)

Frammersbach wird mit 3 Fahrern am Start sein.

MFG


----------



## Kinimod (13. März 2007)

Die Darmstädter kommen auch. Bisher zu dritt unter anderem auch der Rheingauer und ich glaube der Exildarmstädter Bike-Show wollte auch kommen.

Schließe mich Max mal an, wenn das mit der Turnhalle oder so in der Art klappen würde wäre super.


Gruß


----------



## KermitB4 (13. März 2007)

cool der schnitzel basti kommt auch, da froi ich mich aber, endlich mal wieder mit dem zusammen trialen

MFG


----------



## Kinimod (13. März 2007)

Ja denk ich mal. War mir da aber jetzt auch net so sicher.

Aber er kann sich ja mal selber äußern, gelle


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. März 2007)

Die Termine für das Training und die Workshops stehen fest (siehe www.bike-action-team.de).

Sporthalle und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind geklärt (Duschen somit auch).

Am Samstag abend besteht die Möglichkeit an einer Grillhütte zu grillen (dort ist auch das Fahrerlager für Wohnmobile etc.) .

Inzwischen liegen ca. 80 Anmeldungen vor. Wer das noch nicht getan hat, bitte auch hier in diesem Thread noch eintragen (unverbindlich). Wir benötigen einen Anhaltspunkt für die Teilnehmerzahl, damit wir die Verpflegung einplanen können (es wird auch ein Frühstück geben).
Andere sehen wer noch kommt und brauchen mich nicht fragen  .

Ich stürze mich jetzt nochmals auf das Thema Preise Dual Trial und teile das dann mit. Hierfür hat sich noch niemand konkret gemeldet. Anmeldungen könnten evtl. den Wert des Preises beflügeln  .


----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2007)

Also wenn die Spur beim Dual nicht zu heftig für mich Low-Skill-Rider ist, bin ich dabei. 

MFG


----------



## locdog (24. März 2007)

mist. wens 2-3 wochen spater wehre konnt ich selber drann teilnehmen weil ich sowieso zu dem z.p. dort sein werde ;(


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. März 2007)

jo

macht mal ordentliche preise fürs dual!!!

des lockt bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen guten fahrer


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2007)

okay, also ich bin auch mal mit einzuplanen. aber warscheinlichkeit steht erst bei 50% also mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2007)

München ist mit 4-6 Leuten am Start. 4 davon sind zu 95% sicher dabei bei der Veranstaltung vom Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. März 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> München ist mit 4-6 Leuten am Start. 4 davon sind zu 95% sicher dabei bei der Veranstaltung vom Jan



Bene auch?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> Bene auch?



Wir haben nix von ihm gehört.


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. März 2007)

Übernachtung Freitag auf Samstag  -  Euro 12,00

->Übernachtung für eine Person im Naturfreundehaus Königsbach inkl. Frühstück 
   am Samstag von 9:00 bis 10:00 Uhr im Trialmarkt Festzelt



www.trialmarkt.de

in der linken Spalte unter Jubiläum zu "kaufen"...


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

also mal ne frage. ich suche grade nach einer bahn verbindung, hat jem. vll. nen günstigen bahnhof, so das man nicht solange fahren muss, und vll. man noch mit auto abgeholt werden kann.  
Aja ich reise aus berlin an. oder wenn sich schon ne gruppe gefunde hat die aus dem osten da runter fährt dann mal icq.

Eisbein


----------



## jockie (28. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also mal ne frage. ich suche grade nach einer bahn verbindung, hat jem. vll. nen günstigen bahnhof, so das man nicht solange fahren muss, und vll. man noch mit auto abgeholt werden kann.
> Aja ich reise aus berlin an. oder wenn sich schon ne gruppe gefunde hat die aus dem osten da runter fährt dann mal icq.
> 
> Eisbein



Schimpft sich Bahnhof Wiesloch/Walldorf und ist knappe 3,5km Luftlinie vom Gelände  unter der Brücke weg. Mit dem Rad kommst du wohl eher nicht mi'm Bus hin.


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

jo habs gefunden. danke. bist du auch am start?


----------



## jockie (28. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jo habs gefunden. danke. bist du auch am start?


Nope. Verteidige an diesem Tag unsere Grundrechte.


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

aja, noch mal ne frage besteht die mäglich keit vll. schon ab donnerstag irgentwo unterzu kommen? wenn gutes wetter ist würd ich auch zelten. aber 7h fahrt und dann nur 2 tagem das ist ne menge stress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. März 2007)

Hallo,

willst Du auch zu Jan Göhrigs Veranstaltung im Laden bei ihm? Oder "nur" nach Rauenberg?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

ist das nicht irgentwie das gleiche?
ich dachte das wäre ein und die selbe verantaltung, aber wettkampf werde ich aufjeden fall mit fahren wollen und nartürlich auch zum jan. 
aber das ist mein erster wettkampf also ich hab keine ahnung was ich da fahren muss.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (28. März 2007)

Also es ist prinzipiell das Selbe, nur verteilt sich das Gesamte auf zwei Locations.

Zuerst findet beim Jan Göhrig im Laden einiges statt. Mit Trial-Show Verpflegung, Schnäppchemarkt usw. Das geht von Freitagabend bis Samstagmittag.

Am Samstagmittag siedelt dann der Jan mitsamt Gästen um nach Rauenberg unter die Autobahnbrücke (Trial Gelände Bike-Action-Team). Das ist ca. 60 km von Jans Laden entfernt. Jan nimmt seinen Mobilen Shop mit und Fahrräder zum Probefahren etc.

In Rauenberg findet Samstag und Sonntag freies Training und Samstagabends das Dual Trial statt. Zudem ist in Rauenberg ein Training mit Marco Hösel. Dieses Training und der Rauenberger Teil des Events beginnt bereits am Samstagvormittag, vorallem für die Teilnehmer des Marco Hösel Trainings, die nicht zu Jans Laden kommen können.

Der oben genannte Bahnhof ist beim Gelände in Rauenberg. Dort könnte Dich jemand von uns abholen. Wie die Bahnverbindung zu Jans Geschäft ist weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist der nächste Bahnhof vermutlich etwas entfernt. Am Besten Du fragst per Mail beim Jan nach.

Wenn Du erst mal beim Jan bist, dann kannst Du sicher mit jemandem mit nach Rauenberg fahren.

Falls Du zuerst zu uns nach Rauenberg kommst, fragst du Dich am Besten hier übers Forum durch, wer wann zum Jan fährt und ob er Dich mitnehmen kann.

Ich schlage vor wir loben auf jeden Fall einen Preis für die weiteste Anreise aus. Ich nehme an, den hast Du dann in der Tasche.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. März 2007)

wie jetzt? ich dachte am samstag wäre das beim jan im laden und sonntag in rauenberg?
d.h. also ich muss erst nach rauenberg zum hösel training und dann zum jan und dann sonntag wieder nach rauenberg????
das verwirrt mich. hat mal jem. n genauen plan??


----------



## KermitB4 (29. März 2007)

@ (St)eisbein,

wir machens so wie wirs gesagt haben, du pennst am Donnerstag bei mir und dann hast du die sorgen alle nicht. Also immer schön locker bleiben.

MFG


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (29. März 2007)

Hallo Max,

es hat sich nichts verändert. Irgendwann Samstag nachmittags wird beim Jan schluss sein und Ihr zieht um nach Rauenberg.

Da können wir bis in die Puppen trialen (bei Bedarf mit Flutlicht) und wir können am Samstagabend einen Dual Trial veranstalten. Natürlich könnt Ihr auch die umliegenden Dörfer (Mannheim und Heidelberg) unsicher machen.

Der Marco Hösel ist bereits ab Samstagvormittag in Rauenberg. Es gibt einige Leute die nicht zum Jan in den Laden gehen (können). Das sind u.a. Kids aus Schatthausen und Rauenberg. Und die habe ich dann Samstagmorgens für das Training beim Marco eingeplant.

Die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Samstag auf Sonntag ist auch bei uns in Rauenberg. 

Du müsstest eine Mail erhalten haben, mit dem Plan wer wann beim Marco Hösel trainiert. Diese Info ist auch auf www.bike-action-team.de veröffentlicht.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> @ (St)eisbein,
> 
> wir machens so wie wirs gesagt haben, du pennst am Donnerstag bei mir und dann hast du die sorgen alle nicht. Also immer schön locker bleiben.
> 
> MFG



okay, 
danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## ringo667 (29. März 2007)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn sich jeder der kommt einen Aufkleber mit seinem Forumsnamen aufs Rad klebt? wäre doch ganz lustig, dann könnten sich die ein oder anderen Streithähne hier im Forum gleich mal "Auge in Auge" gegenübertreten.


----------



## trialsrider (29. März 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn sich jeder der kommt einen Aufkleber mit seinem Forumsnahmen aufs Rad klebt? wäre doch ganz lustig, dann könnten sich die ein oder anderen Streithähne hier im Forum gleich mal "Auge in Auge" gegenübertreten.



ich bin ja leider net da! und die chemnitzer weiß ich net... 
aber die Idee ist gut!   Bin aber garkein Streithahn!


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2007)

die chemnitzer kommen denk ich mal auch net. aber die idee ist top ich muss mich sonst auch immer rum fragen. nur mal ne dumme frage, wie kann ich mir selber nen aufkleber, also son richtigen, wie die vom jan machen?


----------



## florianwagner (29. März 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn sich jeder der kommt einen Aufkleber mit seinem Forumsnamen aufs Rad klebt? wäre doch ganz lustig, dann könnten sich die ein oder anderen Streithähne hier im Forum gleich mal "Auge in Auge" gegenübertreten.



probiers mal hiermit,




gibts in jedem schreibwarenladen...


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2007)

hab schon ne lösung, die kermit heist.


----------



## Schevron (30. März 2007)

was is denn alles Freitags beim Jan?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (30. März 2007)

Hallo Christian,

ich glaube da ist nichts. Ich hatte nur gelesen, dass es eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit von Freitag auf Samstag gibt und daraus voreilig den Schluss gezogen, dass es irgendwelche Verabredungen oder Treffen außerhalb des offiziellen Protokolls gibt.

Gruß


Ralf


----------



## KermitB4 (31. März 2007)

Wir also die 3 Nasen, von der Frammersbach-Crew werden am Freitag (ich hoffe mit Eisbein zusammen) am Veranstaltungsort irgendwo einfliegen, und mal schön auf die Kagge hauen.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2007)

öhm leute mal ne frage fährt jem von euch am sonntag in richtung berlin. suche spaarmöglickeit, deswegen will ich versuchen soweit wie es geht mit auto gen norden zu fahren. 
Wenn jem. die richtung einschlägt, mal bei icq adden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. April 2007)

Es gibt noch einen freien Platz in der blauen Spur.
(Ansonsten sind alle Plätze bei Marco Hösel vergeben)

Dual Trial findet am Samstagabend um 19:00 Uhr statt.
Für die ersten drei Plätze gibt es Sachpreise. Nichts weltbewegendes, eher was kleineres (Also kein Flugzeug, Porsche o.ä.   ).

Von der Autobahnausfahrt Wiesloch Rauenberg zum Trainingsgelände werden wir "Trialmarkt" Schilder aufhängen. Relativ klein, aber wenn man etwas darauf achtet müsste man es erkennen.







Ich wünsche allen frohe Feiertage (und ein paar Trialparts im Osternest)

Gruß


Ralf


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2007)

ja ich würde ja auch gernen mitfahren aber weist nicht welche spur.
hmm, ich denke ich werde ganz eifach fahren.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. April 2007)

dafür sind wir ja auch da.....trialen, spaß haben, chillen, musik hören, essen, etc. richtige chillige session. kein druck, kein wettk. nichts. einfach fun.
also scheißß druff und habe spaß. werde ich auch so machen...
peace out bis denn.


----------



## koxxrider (7. April 2007)

jo, fett... komme ja echt viele leute hier ausm forum....

freu mich schon

man sieht sich


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. April 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn sich jeder der kommt einen Aufkleber mit seinem Forumsnamen aufs Rad klebt? wäre doch ganz lustig, dann könnten sich die ein oder anderen Streithähne hier im Forum gleich mal "Auge in Auge" gegenübertreten.



wie siehts nun? also ich würd mir son Aufkleber machen!


----------



## KermitB4 (7. April 2007)

Nur mal so als Tipp, für alle die sich wegen den Aufklebern gedanken machen:

Man nehme ein Stück Klebeband und einen dicken Edding und schreibe einfach seinen namen drauf und klebts ans Bike!!!

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> wie siehts nun? also ich würd mir son Aufkleber machen!


Ich nehme mir mal das recht, und sage: *Leute macht das! *


----------



## koxxrider (7. April 2007)

ich werde es tuen!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. April 2007)

Ich stelle Klebeband und Eding am Eingang zum Gelände in Rauenberg zur Verfügung.

Noch eine zusätzliche Idee:
Ein Board am Eingang, wo man sich mit Nickname und echtem Name als "eingeloggt" eintragen kann. Dann sieht man am Eingang wer (schon) alles da ist.
Also das mach ich auch. Wer will kann es dann nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (7. April 2007)

wie geil...gute idee


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2007)

so der Bunny hat im garten heute tikets versteckt. richtung frammersbach.

Also Kermit mach schon mal die aufkleber fertig. Dann bis Freitag o. samstag


----------



## KermitB4 (9. April 2007)

Der Kermit druckt die Aufkleber morgen. Keine Sorge mien Jung

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. April 2007)

max will auchn aufkleber.......


----------



## Schevron (10. April 2007)

darfst mir auch einen machen wenn du willst =)


----------



## koxxrider (10. April 2007)

joa, mir auch bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georg G. (10. April 2007)

WARUM HAB ICH DA KONFIRMATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????!?!?!?!?!?
ich hasse es...^^


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2007)

wäre doch nen toller ort für ne familien feier


----------



## Georg G. (10. April 2007)

hm...meine brüder(ecols und noch einer is aber nich angemeldet) wären bestimmt dabei....^^
naja...is bestimmt nich das einzige mal wo das is...
viel spaß an die die mitmachen...
Georg


----------



## KermitB4 (10. April 2007)

@ Schorsch G.

spätestens in 10 Jahren ist das wieder, wenn der jan 20 jähriges feiert.

MFG


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. April 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit nem ultimativen Gruppenfoto?  
Bei so vielen auf einem Haufen ist das sicher ne coole Erinnerung.


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2007)

jetzt schon? es wird mit sicher heit eins geben. cyro bist du am start mit cam?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. April 2007)

So, Dual Trial ist angerichtet!

Insgesamt haben wir ca. 100 Anmeldungen (nicht fürs Dual Trial, sondern alle insgesamt). Wenn alle kommen gibt das ein "big ******* party"  

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Anfahrt!

Gruß


Ralf


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. April 2007)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> So, Dual Trial ist angerichtet!
> 
> Insgesamt haben wir ca. 100 Anmeldungen (nicht fürs Dual Trial, sondern alle insgesamt). Wenn alle kommen gibt das ein "big ******* party"
> 
> ...



irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass da einige mehr kommen werden...     (150+)


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. April 2007)

R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> So, Dual Trial ist angerichtet!
> 
> Insgesamt haben wir ca. 100 Anmeldungen (nicht fürs Dual Trial, sondern alle insgesamt). Wenn alle kommen gibt das ein "big ******* party"
> 
> ...




Ja dann kann es ja los gehn


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jetzt schon? es wird mit sicher heit eins geben. cyro bist du am start mit cam?



Ich nehm das ganze Zeug mal mit aber bin mir nicht sicher ob ich überhapt bilder mach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (15. April 2007)

Hammer!  Super Wochenende...  Super Wetter... 

war allerdings leider nich soviel los wie ich dachte

habn alle ziemlich was verpasst sowohl am Sa beim Göhrig und abends in Rauenberg als auch heute...

aber gibt sicherlich bald n paar Bilder vom CamMan (Cryo)


nur noch zwei kleine Fragen



> Für die ersten drei Plätze gibt es Sachpreise. Nichts weltbewegendes, eher was kleineres





> Ich schlage vor wir loben auf jeden Fall einen Preis für die weiteste Anreise aus. Ich nehme an, den hast Du dann in der Tasche.


gabs da was? oder hab ich da was verpasst 



für die, die in der Turnhalle gepennt haben
BiMobil: 2Lenker,Koffer,Blacksun,20inch YokohamaTyres,Nigga in da Hood,
           BlaueMatte,Benito,Heft 299,EisbeinmitBarren,Nimm2 Kaubonbon...
weiter weiss ich nich mehr^^ hoff ma da fehlt nix


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. April 2007)

War echt geil, 

Fazit: 
- Jan wird bald mehr Autos haben als ein Gebrauchtwagenhändler
- Die coolste Werkstatt ever  
- TrialsMax und Felix sind beide Ninjas. Sowas leises smoothes hab ich seit Karate Kid 3 nicht mehr erlebt   
- Herr Hösel ist sehr nett!
- Die Frammersbacher haben zuviel Luxus (Wohnwagen mit Klima und Dusche + Angänger ).. wtf?   

Hab nur paar Bilder gemacht, nix besonderes da viel zu hektisch und unüberlegt aufgenommen


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. April 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> War echt geil,
> 
> Fazit:
> - Jan wird bald mehr Autos haben als ein Gebrauchtwagenhändler
> ...



so unüberlegt sah das aber nich aus^^ Stativblitz und nochmal Blitz und coole Position auf dem Kofferraum einer der 6 Autos mit dem Fuss auf der Scheiberwischerhalterung^^

(2 Autos zum drüber trialen und 4Spritschlucker/Chevi)

- TrialsMax hat ein Auto "gerollbunnyhopt"
- der Jan hat nen Flachbildschirm und n Kühlschrank in seiner Werkstatt
- das 7Trial Team hat zuviel geld für Spezialeffekts
- das Essen und Getränke beim Jan war umsonst 
- und das neue Hydroxx fährt sich gut...

und es is schön mal zusehen wer sich hinter dem Nickname verbirgt...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (15. April 2007)

jo war heut noch lustig des rumrollen in rauenberg

auch wenn auch nimmer viele da waren als ich so um eins gekommen bin.

vllt gibts ja auch noch ne andere veranstaltung wo sich trial deutschland bissl versammelt un zusammen abgeht.

grüße


----------



## KermitB4 (15. April 2007)

So jetzt lasst mal den Papa ran hier 

Wir haben nicht zuviel Luxux, Cyro! 

War wirklich ein klasse Wochenende, hat wirklich super viel Spass gemacht mal all die Leute aus dem Forum zu treffen und auch mal wieder alte bekannte (Bike-Show, Max, Darmstadt-Crew, Felixe ect.) zu sehen. 

Ich möchte mich nochmal an dieser Stelle für den schönen Event beim Jan und seiner ungefähr 20 köpfigen Crew und natürlich auch beim BAT bedanken. War alles einfach perfekt. 

Highlight war in meinen Augen der abend in und an der Turnhalle.

So, dann geh ich mal ins Bett, hab das Wochenende nur 6,5 Stunden geschlafen.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

jo geiles wochenende, bin auch grade daheim gelandet, mit 2 neuen räder. ich fahr hetzt einrad trial   
@ kermit ich fand den abend davor noch besser. (monty storry, sambuca, 4epals-basti) 
fotos von den beiden einrädern kommen morgen.


----------



## htro (16. April 2007)

Hi Ralf,

auch von mir und meinen Kids ein herzliches Dankeschön!!
Es war absolut genial.
Auch das Training mit Marco war top. 

Freu mich schon auf das nächste Mal "unter der Brück"

HTro


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. April 2007)

Von meiner Seite vielen Dank an alle die da waren. Es ist schön zu sehen, was für tolle Leute es hier im Forum gibt. Das war ein fantastisches "Miteinander".

Der Hausmeister hat die Turnhallen-Nutzer sehr gelobt. Vorallem weil es bei Euerem Gelage zu keinen Störungen der Nachbarschaft kam. Er wohnt direkt daneben (hatte ich auch nicht gewußt). Wir können gerne wieder kommen.

Die Sachpreise vom Jan Göhrig gibt es natürlich noch. Der Jan war wohl von der Menge Arbeit beim Abbau etwas überrascht worden. Deshalb kam er am Samstagabend nicht und am Sonntag erst so spät. Organisatorisch hätte wir m.E. vieles besser machen können, aber wir lernen das noch. Das wichtigste war, dass es Teilnehmern und Helfern spaß gemacht hat, was wohl auch der Fall war.

Insgesamt waren über 100 Trialer in Rauenberg. Allerdings ein Teil Samstags Tagsüber (z.B. die Münstertaler). Dadurch hat es sich etwas verteilt, was ja vielleicht auch seine Vorteile hatte.

Viele Grüße an Alle und das machen wir garantiert wieder.

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

mensch, nächstes mal bin ich definitiv auch am Start, sowas sollte es öfter geben. Da kann man sich fahrtechnisch bestimmt einiges abschaun.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (16. April 2007)

Hallo Martin,

was mich regelrecht verblüfft hat, war wie sehr sich die Teilnehmer beim Marco Hösel verbessert haben. Zudem haben die eine klare Vorstellung was sie trainieren und verbessern müssen.

Der sieht ganz genau, wo es beim Einzelnen hängt und zeigt was man genau dafür trainieren muss. Und das hat er bei jeder Altersgruppe richtig gut hinbekommen.

Intensiv-Training war wirklich eine treffende Bezeichnung dafür.

Und natürlich kann man von den Anderen auch etwas lernen.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2007)

ja verbesserungs tipps vom Fachmann sind immer gut, aber auch dieses große Zusammentreffen gleichgesinnter Trialer muss einfach super sein, besteht denn die Chance das sowas bald wieder stattfinden würde? vlt sogar in näherer Umgebung? ...also den Weg bis zum Trialmarkt würde ich natürlich auch noch auf mich nehmen.


----------



## BastiTrial (16. April 2007)

Jo fand das Trialen beim Jan bzw. vorallem in Rauenberg echt spitze!
Für alle die beim Jan noch nicht im Laden waren: 
Ihr müsst dort unbedingt hin, das ist der absolute HAMMER!  


> Highlight war in meinen Augen der abend in und an der Turnhalle.


Ey Keule; kiken; uffbasse Headbanger;...


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

...und schon wieder...
hier mal paar fotos von mir: 










aber schön das wir wenigstens nur einen abend zu laut waren (adamant fahren um halb 2.)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. April 2007)

jep. das war echtn geiles WE, muss ich wirklich sagen.

danke Ralf für die 1a organisation, und auchn dank an deine vielen mithelfer, es hat alles sehr gut geklappt, von schlafmöglichkeit über frühstück bis zum trialen, und natürlich war das gesamte WE, auch beim jan der hit. es war echt hammer geil.

das training beim hösel ist absolut geil gewesen. auf der einen seite gibt er einem viele tips und zum anderen ist es eine krasse mentale motivation.

ich dachte heute beim trialen in der stadt, ich könnte fliegen, also so n bissi naturtrial schadet wophl nie....

war echt der Hammer.

ey cryo, wo bleiben die bilder????.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (18. April 2007)

am sonntag lief unter der brücke in rauenberg musik. und ein einziges lied war klassik. es war ein lied, das jeder kennt, dessen autor aber den meisten meiner generation wohl unbekannt ist. ausserdem hab ich auch wieder melodie und klang vergessen. ich weiß aber noch, dass ich recht begeistert war. darum brauche ich das lied.

es wäre also fein, autor und titel in erfahrung zu bringen.

mr ralf stofer! du bist ein bisschen älter, vlt sogar der dj gewesen. weißt du um welches stück es sich handelt? oder hat sonst jemand das lied mitbekommen und weiß bescheid?

und dann möchte auch ich einen fetten brocken lob loswerden: es war alles, beides waaahnsinn! hat unglaublich spaß gemacht. ich hoffe schwer das es keine ausnahme war. ich würd auch dafür bezahlen in den nächsten jahren. oi!


danke schön


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. April 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ey cryo, wo bleiben die bilder????.....



sind doch schon online


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (19. April 2007)

Tretschwein schrieb:


> am sonntag lief unter der brücke in rauenberg musik. und ein einziges lied war klassik.



Antwort von Benni (swar seine CD):
Vivaldi, vier Jahreszeiten


----------



## Tretschwein (19. April 2007)

jawoll, danke!

er hat mir schon ne pm geschrieben. bin mal gespannt...


----------

